# 622 lb Marlin Report- Ana Maria Sportfishing -August 25



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

*PV Sportfishing report By angler Larry Haynes August/25/2011*
Fished again this year with Steve and Freddy on the Ana Maria.

BLUF (Bottom Line Up Front): Feeling like the second luckiest guy in Vallarta - caught a couple cows last year and this year it was a 622lb Blue Marlin with Steve and Freddy's help.
Met Capt Steve, Freddy, and our new amigo Joel at the light house at 0600. Then it was off to the rock.
Made it to Corbetena about 0800ish to find poor weather, more logs and stumps in the water than you can shake a stick at (ha ha), and off-colored water.......BUT, there was lots of bait working and tuna (50-100lbers) jumping all over the place. 
Unfortunately, we just couldn't get them to bite. We threw everything at them, (including the neighbor's kitchen sink!) but just couldn't get them to bite.
Fortunately, the weather and water color improved for the afternoon and we finally stuck a sail about 3 pm. Then had a dorado bite and then something with allot of teeth that only left behind about 1 pound out of 5 pound skippy. Went through a bit of lul in the action, when a big Blue Marlin hit the shotgunned chorra. Freddy set the hook, handed me the rod and it was game on for the next hour and 18 minutes - what an awesome battle on that 50lb tackle! Want to thank Capt Steve for his boat handling skills. There's no way that I would have landed that fish if he hadn't backed down on it so agressively, so many times. Seemed like every time I got her somewhat close, she turned her head and peeled off a couple hundred feet of line. After doing that about a dozen times, *she finally came along side the boat. Unfortunately, she was in bad shape and gut hooked. Sucked. I would have liked to have relased her. But, I understand things don't always turn out that way. *
After we got her on board, she taped out at 595. She was weighed later that evening on a scale, and came out at 622 lbs.
There's lots of tuna guys. Go GET 'EM!! see more info at http://www.anamariasportfishing.com


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Blue and quick work on a 50!


----------

